# keeping female sorority with mexican dwarf crayfish (cpo)



## miatiny (Aug 11, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone has kept CPO's with a female sorority long term without any problems. I have a 55 gallon tank that has a lot of driftwood, plants and hideys and was wondering about putting my mexican dwraf crayfish in with my female bettas. I had once kept 2 CPOs with a male betta but the betta flared at them and one of the crayfish hid all the time while the other would grab a hold of the betta's tail and go for a ride. I separated them but was I wondering since females have short tails if it could work or will the bettas kill the dwarf crayfish. Has anyone ever kept the two together for longer than 6 months. Any experience would be appreciated. I can keep them separate no problem but I was curious.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Generally, people don't recommend to keep CPR (Or crayfish in general) with bettas. They are aggressive towards each other. @RusselTheShihTzu has had great experience with CPO and JDAquatic's Dwarf Oranges.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I've had CPO with Betta in several tanks and have never had an aggression problem. As long as they are the Cambarellus species they are too small to do any harm to a Betta. Sometimes these small crays will grab a long-finned Betta's caudal and go for a ride but that's about it.

The important thing is lots of heavy cover and good hides where the Betta can't reach so the crays can molt without interference. If you have that there shouldn't be any problem.


----------



## miatiny (Aug 11, 2016)

Thank you very much for the replies. I may try it if ever my CPO's start breeding and there tank becomes overcrowded. I have a lot of hiding places but some of my females are small and could get in to harm a freshly molted dwarf crayfish. It is good to know that you have kept some without any real issues. Thank you.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I've not had my CPO breed in a community tank. The fry needed to be raised alone as the parents will cannibalize their young.


----------



## miatiny (Aug 11, 2016)

I had them a few years back but in a tank by themselves and I had 26 babies make it to adulthood being raised with their mother. My female is berried so I will see if any survive with both parents in tank and lots of hiding places(real tiny ones) then if some survive I will try a few with my sorority. Thank you for sharing your experience.


----------

